# Columbia Fin Aid Email



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 22, 2008)

I got an email from Columbia from Fin. Aid. I know this probably doesn't mean anything, but I was wondering who got the email. 
Good luck.


----------



## sophiedog (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Callie, 
I got one too and I also got something about the Reynolds scholarship from NYU a couple weeks back. I'm guessing everyone probably gets one. It would be nice to know if we are getting interviews before filling them out, and someone had said that NYU might send out interview info this month, but those financial aid forms are due in early Feb so I guess we'd just have to fill them out without more info...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 22, 2008)

I didn't hear anything about a scholarship at NYU and NYU is my top choice. 



I dunno...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well,
I looked at the scholarship website and since I applied to the film school so I don't qualify. I thought they were weeding out ppl with the scholarship.


----------



## sophiedog (Jan 22, 2008)

Haha it must be because I applied to film and dramatic writing, so they probably sent it to me for dramatic writing.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 22, 2008)

I called NYU and interview decisions don't come out until late Feb/early Mar.


----------

